# Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf zum bespielen?!



## ganzliebezicke (29. März 2010)

Hallo an Euch alle! 

Ich hab hier ein (in meinen Augen) schönes großes Stück Garten. Da hier im letzten Jahr bevor ich eingezogen bin der ganze Garten einfach umgegraben wurde und Rasen gesäht wurde hab ich hier ne Menge Platz.

Jetzt hab ich mir über die kalten Wintertage Gedanken gemacht was ich hier so alles anstellen kann. Die kalten Tage waren lang somit auch viele Gedanken... 

Ich hab mir überlegt einen kleinen Teich und vielleicht einen kleinen Bachlauf zu bauen. 

Nun zu meinen Problemen...

Ich hab zwei kleine Kinder somit soll der Teich nicht zu tief sein. Dann eher breit aber dafür flach. Da sollen auch nicht unbedingt Fische rein. Da bräuchte ich ja dann wieder eine gewisse tiefe. Und dann habe ich noch einen total Wasserverrückten Hund der mit Sicherheit den Teich als seine Badewanne ansehen wird. Was mich jetzt nicht wirklich stören würde...

Ist es möglich einen flachen Teich vielleicht mit einem kleinen Bachlauf zu bauen und den dann so zu gestalten das vielleicht auch meine beiden kleinen an diesem Teich spielen könnten und sich mein Hund bei Hitze da einfach reinlegen kann ohne das die drei mir die Teichfolie kaputt manchen. Oder sollte ich da lieber so ein Teichbecken kaufen?

Ja ja ich weiss hört sich komisch an. Mein Mann sagt sowas geht nicht. Ich glaub aber das er das sagt weil er keine Lust zum buddeln hat!!!! 

Für nette Antworten und Hilfe zur eventuellen Planung wär ich euch sehr dankbar...

Liebe Grüße Nadine


----------



## Christine (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf zum bespielen?!*

Hallo Nadine,

herzlich :Willkommen2

Natürlich geht das. 

Plastik-Becken würde ich vergessen, zu steil und zu tief.

Ich würde mit Folie bauen mit schön flach auslaufenden Ufern. Zwei Seiten mit schönen Pflanzen für Mutti und zwei Seiten mit Sand für die Kleinen und den Wauzi. 

Graben würde ich aber 40 cm tief und dann 10 cm Sand einbringen. Der Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt ist dafür bestens geeignet. Dazu einen Bachlauf. Dann musst Du an der tiefsten Stelle eine Pumpe installieren. Und Papi kann dann ein für die Kleinen eine Wassermühle bauen.

Maximale Tiefe in der Mitte 25 - 30 cm (nach einbringen des Bodensubstrats). Das reicht für Insekten und __ Frösche. Dann haben die Kleinen gleich was zu gucken. Damit Wauzi die Folie nicht kaputt macht, das ganze mit Ufermatte von NG abdecken und am Rand noch ein paar große Steine, damit es hält. Eine kleine Randkante (durch hochgestellte Folie in Verbindung mit Steinen) damit Innenleben und Außenboden getrennt sind - sonst saugt der Rasen den Teich leer.


----------

